

Ask HN: How to find a project we enjoy again? - philipp-spiess

My best friend and I have been working on different projects together for more than 8 years now. Our last project was fun, but we didn’t reach our goal (1 paying customer in 3 months), so we decided to quit it. Now we are both enthusiastic to work on another project, just for the sake of fun, but somehow we have become very critical and don’t like any of our ideas.<p>What should we do? How can we find a project that we can enjoy again?
======
staunch
This may be relevant to your situation: [https://www.physics.ohio-
state.edu/~kilcup/262/feynman.html](https://www.physics.ohio-
state.edu/~kilcup/262/feynman.html)

~~~
nicolasd
Do I get it right? Your point is: we should just build anything, no matter if
we think it's valuable?

~~~
staunch
Yeah. The idea is just to do something _you_ think is awesome first because
that's the hard part.

